# That awkward moment when...



## mscottweber (May 17, 2014)

...the game designer who hired me doesn't like the WIP track I sent 'em, but the financial backers love it :shock:


----------



## wst3 (May 17, 2014)

now there's an interesting quandary!


----------



## dannthr (May 17, 2014)

What did the backers like, what did the designer not like?


----------



## mscottweber (May 17, 2014)

It's funny, because I think the designer feels better about the track now. At first he didn't think it had enough speed/energy/intensity/epic-ness, but then I got an email this morning saying "they like it, so keep up the good work ^_^"

I'll have to wait and see if he gives me any more specific info on it. In the meantime, I have some ideas on how to up the energy without changing the track too much and I may post the piece here as well, to see what others think


----------



## Stephen Rees (May 17, 2014)

It's more awkward when everyone hates it.


----------



## AC986 (May 17, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sat May 17 said:


> It's more awkward when everyone hates it.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mscottweber (May 17, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sat May 17 said:


> It's more awkward when everyone hates it.



Ha ha, luckily I've never had EVERYONE hate it. 






My mom always loves my music 8)


----------



## Jetzer (May 17, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ May 17th said:


> It's more awkward when everyone hates it.



Haha :lol:


----------



## artsoundz (May 17, 2014)

It the most awkard when nobody even listens


----------



## Daniel James (May 17, 2014)

This is probably wrong but I have always worked with the understanding that it's my job to please the director and its his job to please the producers. So you do what the director says and let him fight it out with the suits.

-DJ


----------



## dannthr (May 17, 2014)

Daniel, I think that's the safest way to deal. It's the director's job to sell the vision and it's your job to help realize the director's vision and expound/expand it where allowed.

If the director is weak, though, then the money gets a lot more hands-on.


----------



## JohnG (May 17, 2014)

Daniel James @ 17th May 2014 said:


> This is probably wrong but I have always worked with the understanding that it's my job to please the director and its his job to please the producers. So you do what the director says and let him fight it out with the suits.
> 
> -DJ



Maybe. I had one situation in which everyone liked a cue I'd written. Producer, director, everyone in the room. The meeting was almost over and it was just before lunch, and in walks the editor's girlfriend. 

She is really beautiful.

So someone, clearly desperate just to exchange words with this gorgeous person, asks her what she thinks. So clear? She's being asked what she thinks of my music, on a project about which she has no knowledge -- she just walked in, right?

So she, quite reasonably, says, "I don't know." That's it -- she says, "I don't know" a couple more times.

So they made me rewrite the cue.


----------



## Daniel James (May 17, 2014)

JohnG @ Sat May 17 said:


> Daniel James @ 17th May 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably wrong but I have always worked with the understanding that it's my job to please the director and its his job to please the producers. So you do what the director says and let him fight it out with the suits.
> ...



Haha that situation sucks! 

Although I think in general you have to make a bond with the director and weather the storms together, I get the feeling that pissing off the director and befriending the money guy will make the work experience with the director (who should be the creative anchor point) more stressful than it needs to be. 

-DJ


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 18, 2014)

JohnG @ Sat May 17 said:


> So she, quite reasonably, says, "I don't know." That's it -- she says, "I don't know" a couple more times.
> 
> So they made me rewrite the cue.



Hahah - what a great story, John! :lol:


----------



## mscottweber (May 29, 2014)

The designer just signed off on the track. =o I hardly changed a thing on the original one I sent him, I just extended it from 1 minute to 2 minutes. 

It almost seems like, when he first told me he didn't like it, he was just scared that the suits wouldn't like it. Since then, I've only heard positive notes from him.

If anyone is interested, here's the track. Its for an iOS RPG.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F151853991&secret_url=false[/flash]

This style of writing is a bit outside my comfort zone, so I welcome any feedback!


----------

